# Kayak parks running?



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

If you click on the flows tab at the top of the page, it give you all the relevant flows for the region. At the bottom of the Colorado River Drainage section are the flows for the Blue (through Breck, Silverthorne, and Green Mountain). You'll notice the depressing orange block for the Blue through Breck that has read 5cfs for months now. I'd say the play park is runnable down to 50 but doesn't start getting good 'til over 70. There's a tab for the Tenmile through Frisco, too (but I'm not sure what levels are good there). Unfortunately, the boating seen is typically quite bleak in Summit until May. You'll often find better play in the rivers around Summit than in the actual parks. There is a rumor that the Upper Blue may start running as early as next week  . The Lower Blue through Green Mountain is a bit further but practically runs all the time (beware cold water, class V put-in for a class III run). I think there's a tab for the Vail play park in the Eagle Drainage on the Flows page. I still spend the majority of my time in Summit so let me know if you have any questions or want to go paddle. Just send me a PM or give me a ring.

COUNT
970-333-9893


----------



## KlaKla (Apr 23, 2006)

Cool topic!!!


----------



## snowski (Mar 2, 2006)

The park in Pueblo is comming up fast it is 504 today and will be 800-1000 by the 13th. Come down for our river fest. on the 13th. The more the merrier!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2006)

NicoleM-

Come on over to the Arkansas for some sweet park action. Both holes in Buena Vista (BV) are in as are both Holes in Salida.

Between the 4 of these great features you will find something for all ability levels and preferences.

Salida is a bit wamer right now (ok, well, it always is) and the NEW BV spot is really fun as is walking the new riverside trail to get to and from the spot.

Feel free to stop by CKS in downtown BV and get directions, or the South Main River Park office, also on Main St. BV.

To find the Salida holes, simply go downtown (historic downtown, not the highway district), get to the riverside park and you are there. There is a bridge over the river on F St in downton Salida and a great feture just upstream and downstream of the bridge (you can see both from there)

Pretty close to Summit.

Have fun!


----------



## Kimy (Jul 1, 2005)

*kayak parks running?*

Nicole,
I will be in Summit County (Frisco) from about June 1 to end of the month. I like to play at the Golden park, Salida and BV. WOuld be happy to car pool to any of them with you (or any other Summit County folks too, btw.)
Drop me an e-mail
[email protected]

KJ


----------



## onebakedpotato (May 12, 2005)

The park in Gunnison is running great. Stuck right around 900 cfs and offers fun for all ability levels. Great beginning to the already enjoyable Gunny Town Run.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I had the same question last weekend while in breck. Breck town park is too low to float a dry fly, much less a boat. Only 1.25 hours to Ark#'s...good play there (relatively speaking). Also good play on NFSP at Foxton Road and in Waterton Canyon to the extent that we're still pirating your west slope water. Have fun.


----------



## bwilkins (Jan 2, 2006)

*Lyons park running?*

Any one have any advice on heading down to Lyons play park on 7/19/06? The actual PP looks too low at 90 CFS? The October hole seems to have enought water, but needs some work? What about the Black Bear hole?


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

the BB hole is gettin LOW.

A-hole is okay, we made a rock wall and tighten it up so its a bit more retentive. you can go left/right, loops are possible and gotta luv the whammy into the wall.

Oct Hole will be good...soon...


----------



## EagleCountyPaddler (Apr 1, 2006)

Was going to head to Salida/BV this weekend. I am going for the play, how is it? Also going with a class II -III paddler. Any river sections to run with her? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Bv is still super fun and will be until the water drops on the 15th of Aug.


----------



## Dustin Urban (Jul 31, 2006)

*BV and Salida still sweet*

Upper BV hole is still at a launching level. Pretty fast and touchy, but go for the loops in the pocket right next to the surfers left shoulder. Lower BV hole is a fun munchy ledge... sweet mysteries if you're game. Salida upper hole still pumping but gettting shallow. Lower hole still a great under control spot for all the hole moves. As for class II-III check out the fractions above BV (put in at elephant rock). Also the 6 or so mile stretch above salida is a fun I-II stretch. BV to Nathrop (the Milk run?) is sweet, but be ready to run the washed out damn which is a solid class III+ (I would know after scaring my mom in a ducky there). Have fun!
Dustin Urban
Team Dagger
www.southmainco.com


----------



## EagleCountyPaddler (Apr 1, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Dustin we stopped at CKS and they were super helpful. We ran the fraction from frog rock or elephant rock? It was all good. The play hole was fun, really fast kinda thrashy for a newbie. BV is awesome.


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

gunny park


----------



## Dustin Urban (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah... BV is definitely tricky. Seems like people either love it or not. The CKS folks are awesome. Glad you had fun!


----------

